# Looking for a gay hyena for a "meeting the family" slice of life RP



## chiz (Aug 25, 2016)

so, i read a comic that inspired me to want to do a roleplay where my character is dating a hyena (gay relationship, so a male hyena) and where im invited to meet his family.

thats all the "details" i have so far, so id love to sit down and chat for a bit about what we want the family to be a like and so o, iron out the details. i think we could do this in many different ways  so thats why i like bringin out a kinda blank slade idea and then fill the rest of it out together with my rp partner.

if anyone who has a gay 'yena character is interested in trying this out, please comment or PM me and we can talk more


----------

